# how to choose an independent midwife?



## Briss

I am planning to give birth at a birth centre but I am just so worried about everything. I put together a birth plan for completely natural birth with no interventions (unless it's true emergency) but everyone keeps telling me it's unrealistic. I feel like I could use some support during birth and possibly after to establish breastfeeding. I heard some ladies took independent MW with them to the hospital so I am looking into this option. I know she is not insured so she will be more like a birthing partner but she could help while I am labouring at home, she could work out the right time to move to the hospital (my birth centre is in the hospital just one floor below the labour ward) and she could help make various decisions while at the birth centre and maybe act as my advocate sort of thing to make sure my labour is not harried unnecessarily or that I am transferred into the labour ward is things get really complicated. I just wander how to go about finding the right independent MW? Grateful for any advice. do you interview several candidates? what questions do you ask?


----------



## NDH

Unless you hire a midwife who has practicing rights where you will be giving birth (some do), then you are honestly probably better off hiring a Doula rather than a midwife and saving yourself some money. A Doula will be able to do everything you mentioned about wanting from an independent midwife - the exception being if you stay home too long in one situation at least you'll still have a midwife.

Anyway the kinds of questions I ask are simply "what is your philosophy about birth" "what does undisturbed birth look like to you"
You also importantly want to feel like you click with them - if you feel any weird vibes or what not it doesnt matter how perfectly they answer your questions she's not the right choice for you.


----------



## Briss

NDH, thank you! That's very helpful. how many did you interview before you made the decision?

I was thinking more about independent MW cos she is medically trained and can do things like check dilation if necessary. I do not want to end up in the hospital too early so would be good to have somebody at home with me who can make that decision on when is the best time to go.


----------



## NDH

Well I live in an area where there is only one midwife 2 1/2 hours away, so unfortunately the only choice I have is to take her or leave her... But we do have 3 doulas to choose from and I hired the one I have the best rapport with.

Also you can check your own cervix, or have your OH do it. Its not something that requires a medical degree ;). Doulas are also well trained with other means of assessing when the best time is to head to hospital (though no two labors progress the same way, sonregardless of whether you have a MW make the call if when to go in, or a Doula, or yourself, you'll never know if labour will stall when you get there and still be ages, or barely make it in time.)

Anyway, good luck finding then right fit for you, whether you choose a midwife or a doula :)


----------



## melly2

Hi Briss,

OMG! I'm soooo happy you are pregnant. Congratulations!!! When are you due? Do you know the gender? 

Regarding your question, maybe I can offer some insight. I was going to give birth at a birthing center, however, I had a subchorionic hemorrhage early on, and they would not take me. I ended up finding a doctor who encourages natural delivery, which was great! I also hired a doula to help us through the labor process. She was there to help assist in the labor (and labor was long), then the doctor came in at the last minute to do the actual delivery. I did end up delivery in a hospital, but i got the best of both worlds. I had a doula there for support, but was able to deliver naturally on my own terms. I do highly recommend the doula though. 

Good luck with everything!! So happy for you!


----------

